# Another Raspberry Pi Time Lapse



## Hackerman (Mar 2, 2018)

This one went for a grow and then some. It would be cool to have the last 30 years of grow and harvest all in a continuous run.

I guess I'll just keep taking pics as I harvest and re-plant. 

View attachment Raspberrytl-4.gif


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2018)

Those are just so cool.  How do you do that?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 2, 2018)

Very cool Hack, makes me think about it, I got a raspberry pi with nothin to do...


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 2, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Those are just so cool.  How do you do that?



Thanks 

There's a camera mounted on the wall (attached to the Raspberry Pi). Every day it takes a pic and dates it and stores it. I just take all the pics and use Jasc Animation Shop to make an animation. Pretty simple to do.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 3, 2018)

very neat. that one in the upper right is quite the stretcher...


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 4, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> Very cool Hack, makes me think about it, I got a raspberry pi with nothin to do...



Raspistill has a built-in time lapse feature, although I didn't use it. I just used cron.

I will switch to the built-in feature. It looks pretty cool.

https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/usage/camera/raspicam/timelapse.md


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 4, 2018)

That's very cool!


----------

